# Newest MIMB Member!



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My son was brought into this world today at 1:37 PM! :rockn: 9 lbs 2 oz! He arrived via emergency C-section... wife got some kind of infection so they had to get him out quickly.. he's doing great he's being monitored for precautionary measures... Becky is doing a lot better, her fever is almost gone, they have her on lots of antibiotics... The worst part is the fact that she hasn't gotten to hold him yet... but I got to hold him and feed him earlier, so I've been letting her know how he's doing... 

Can't wait to get him outta this hospital!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man thats great news bro.. glad everyone is doin good.. nothing like holding your baby for the 1st time


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Congrat's*!!!!!!!! hope you don't sleep much. I don't miss that part


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats Brother !!!
I am a father of three so I know what your feeling right now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man. Nothing like that feeling.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Best feeling in the world. Enjoy while he is a baby cause he will grow up all to quick.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Cool! congratulations, I'm glad yer wife and new child are ok. I love my kids, but I prefer the new car smell. LOL


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats dude!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

At 9lbs 2 oz she's probably glad she had a c-section  

If she's not able to hold him because of the infection, take pictures and show them to her so she doesn't miss too much.

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats! Glad everyone is doing well!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:rockn::WAYV: congrats


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS MAN!!! NOTHING LIKE IT!!:rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

AAARRTYY: :beerchug:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats! I wonder if Donna can print an infant sized MIMB camo shirt?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats man thats the best feeling.Mine just learned how to climb out of the crib last night shes only 21 months.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Congrats, Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Congrats! I wonder if Donna can print an infant sized MIMB camo shirt?


 How bout a onesie he can wear home from the hospital ?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:worthless: LOL

Here we are!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice congrats again.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats....I remember that feeling, my daughter is now 3.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats man, mine are 12, 10, and 10... Been a while since I had the lack of sleep you are in for... But it is all worth it... It's amazing how something so small can consume so much of your world.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats man, thats awsomeAAARRTYY:artay:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awwww he's already winking  The girls are going to like that.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i must have got lucky mine crys when she wants to go to bed !!!!! and good lookin lil boy


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Well we all made it home safe! Just in time for LSU's first game!! Geaux Tigers!


----------

